# some D*/OTA/DVR questions for a noob!



## jsteel7 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi everyone, I had some questions I hope some of you might be able to help me with. 

I just moved to the Indianapolis area and was pondering about getting D* vs cable. I have a HDTV, so I would like to get HD channels. My main question is on OTA antennas and how to use them. I assume I will need a HD tuner, as my tv doesnt have one installed in it. Now, how do these work exactly? I am building a house, so with the HOA, I cant be putting up a big antenna outside. I will be about 25 miles from the tv stations antennaes (sp?), so would a smaller indoor antennae be plausible? If I wanted to go OTA, how does that work with the tv? Do I have to switch the tv to another input? Do I have to move the antennae around for each HD channel I want to receive? If I had a HD- DVR, would it record if the signal was OTA? Maybe it would just be easier to go with the cable company (comcast) and get their HD package? I'm sure I will have more questions soon...Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

1. Yes you will need a HD-tuner

2.You need to go to www.antennaweb.com and type in your address. This will show the direction of your towers. If all in a similar direction, you may not need a rotor. If they aren't, you will. It will also show you if all your digital stations are UHF or if any are VHF. If all are higher than channel 10, a Channel Master 4221 may be all you need based on your location. You may not need a BIG antenna.

3. Mount your antenna, use RG-6 Quad shielded cable to a ground block. Then from their to your tuner. If you don't need a preamp, don't use one. Depending on your tuner, you may have to switch imputs. Of course, you wont, if you go with Dish and get a 942. Of course, D has a HD-Tuner that will work. The 942 will record HD-OTA.

4. If you want to find out what others in your area are using, go here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=186022


----------

